# Yup I Got The Fx5



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

So i currently had a AC110 and a Emperor 400 on my tank and just bought my first FX5! Alil excited and i bought a bunch of bio media to stock it up, I'll be keeping my 400 and removing my 110 for the fx5. Adding the 110 to my quarantine tank. Now i have to set it up


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats on the new filter







I loved my FX5


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea the set up was easy and can't believe just how quiet it is. within two mins it was done priming and has been just excellent no problems. Since I put it up I also scraped my whole tank for a new look plus still had a small copepod issue so I went all out 7 hours. I took alot of rocks and fake plants, added more driftwood and live plants. My reds are gonna be so happy in their new home can't wait


----------



## Julz (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice...ya the FX5 is pretty quite for a big ass filter. The only thing I had trouble with was sawing the pipe shorter. That was a pain. Plus I made the mistake of not cutting the hose a little longer lol. Other than that it's really easy to maintain. Even when I had to clean the motor because sand got in was pretty easy.


----------



## asahin (Aug 25, 2006)

Good luck......


----------



## rust1d (Jul 17, 2012)

the rating is 400G's but it's a good fit on my cousin's230G.


----------

